# WOOHOOO!! Just cast my newly magged Penn 209



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Just cast my newly magged Penn 209 LevelWind with the level wind removed. WOW!! What a difference it made. Initially, I de-levelwinded it. In this setup it would blow up immediately. I decided to try static magging it. My reel wouldn't mag quite like the example here on P&S. My reel didn't have that much distance between side plate and spool. I started out with 5 single 1/4 x 1/8 N52 magnets and this worked pretty well with moderate power casting. If you grunted a little bit it would still rat nest pretty good. So I added three more magnets to the top and then put three 1/4 x 1/4 N52 magnets in the bottom. Note: all magnets are on a metal shim. Just threw it some tonight and this is the ticket. You can grunt hard and it will give just a hint of "fluff" (I think this is the proper term). Now to untoot my horn. I am in no way a long distance caster nor am I saying this is now a super reel. BUT... it is a super duper Penn 209 now and I am pumped!! Just for kicks I'll tell you that with a 6 foot heavy rod and a 4oz pyramid sinker and 80# PP braid it went 110 long steps from the front yard into the corn field. This is probably between 100-110 yds. See I told you I aint no distance caster. However, this is a significant improvement for this old reel (20 yrs old). Thanks to all for posting so much usable information.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Why bother going through so much trouble for a Penn 209?*

Because I'm weird like that.opcorn:


----------

